# Format pour osx er windows , 2 momentus seagate



## David16 (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour ,*

Ce sujet est certainement déjà abordé , mais je voudrais trouver le moyen le plus simple pour mon utilisation ...*
Voilà , je monte *mon macbook pro 13" de 2011 avec deux seagate momentus XT un de 750 G pour mac osx dans l'emplacement du DD et un autre 500G et 4G de sdd pour windows . Ce dernier je pense aurat deux partitions ( une de 300G pour windows ) et une deuxiéme que je voudrais tout simplement avoir pour les deux OS !*
La particularité étant de ne pas vouloir formater en fat32 ou 16 pour avoir des fichiers de plus de 4G ...*
Quel serait le moyen le plus simple pour mon utilisation ? Un logiciels sous mac OSX ou sur windows ?*

Merci de vos avis d'avance !*

Bien à vous, *david


----------



## kaos (24 Février 2012)

Exfat il me semble ...


----------



## wath68 (24 Février 2012)

Ce sujet étant au mauvais endroit, je le ferme donc et te propose de jeter un coup d'oeil au fil de Pascal 77, dans "Périphériques et Accessoires" :
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


----------

